# Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen



## JKR1982 (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

welche Kapazität reicht aus um einen Minn Kota Endura 30 + ein Lowrance X-125 gleichzeitig zu versorgen. Ich bin meist auf Karpfen unterwegs und es kommen natürlich auch mehrtägige Sessions vor.

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG JKR


----------



## cafabu (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*

Hallo JKR1982,
für einen Endura 30 haben wir eine 12V /100 AmH Bootsbatterie. Diese Batterien bekommen wir von einem Bootsbesitzer, der die alle 6 Jahre austauscht. Diese 6 Jahre alten Batterien halten bei uns drei Tage Schleppangeln, bei guten Wetterbedingungen und mit niedriger (1-2, max. 3) Motorstufe. Wenn das X152 noch dazukommt natürlich dementsprechend weniger. Da Du auf Karpfen nicht andauernd mit dem Boot unterwegs bist, könnten bei 100 AmH 3 Tage hinhauen. Allerdings ist so eine Batterie eine elende Schlepperei. Im Outdoorbereich gibt es aber schon interessante Solarladeanlagen, dann würdest Du auch mit kleineren Accus zurechtkommen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*

Hi,

das S/W-Echolot kannst Du beim Stromverbrauch in Relation zum E-Motor nahezu vernachlässigen. Ich habe an Motoren sowohl den 30er Endura von Minnkota als auch einen 44er VX von Rhino in Gebrauch. Für mehrtägige Ansitze mit eventuellen Stellenwechseln und ein paar Spinneinsätzen tagsüber müssen da schon immer ordentlich Amperestunden mit... 

... unter 100 Amperestunden Gesamtkapazität braucht man dann für einen Wochenendansitz gar nicht los fahren, ich habe für länger meist ca. 150-180 Amperestunden mit - lieber etwas mehr, als dass einem beispielsweise auf einem vollbepackten Schlauchboot beim Übersetzen der "Saft" ausgeht - ersatzweises Rudern in so einem Fall nur sehr begrenzt möglich.

Auf den niedrigen Fahrstufen ist der Stromverbrauch vergleichsweise sehr gering, da kann man lange fahren. Ideal also zum Schleppen und langsamen Loten, ständiges Rumgegurke auf der höchsten Fahrstufe "saugt" dagegen überproportional viel.


----------



## JKR1982 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*

Danke an euch beide!

@Pilkman:

Kannst du mir ein paar Akkus empfehlen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*

Wenn man auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist, sollte man schon aus Umweltschutzgründen nur Gel-Akkus verwenden. 
Auch sollten dies spezielle Akkus für den Motorbetrieb sein, die lange Zeit gleichmäßig Strom liefern (und nicht ne hohe Startleistung).
Eventuell kann es zweckmäßiger sein lieber 2 etwas kleinere Akkus zu nehmen, als einen riesigen - insbesondere wenn man das gute Stück einige Meter tragen muss! |rolleyes

Sehr gute Akkus zu günstigen Konditionen findet man hier: www.segelladen.de 
Da kaufe ich immer ein.


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*



JKR1982 schrieb:


> ... kannst du mir ein paar Akkus empfehlen?



Auf jeden Fall Verbraucher- und KEINE Starterbatterien. Optimalerweise Blei-Gel-Akkus, wobei Du dann auch ein geeignetes Ladegerät kaufen solltest.

Ich verwende komplett Akkus aus Notstromversorgungen von IT- und Alarmanlagen, die zu 99% nie zum Einsatz gekommen sind, aber innerhalb eines Wartungsintervalls ausgemustert werden müssen.


----------



## JKR1982 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Akku für Motor und Echolot zusammen*

Danke.

@FoolishFarmer:

Auf der Seite seh ich nicht durch. Sorry. Kannst du ein paar Links zu passenden Akkus reinstellen?

Wäre net. Danke.


----------

